# 91 300ZX Simple restore cost???



## 300ZXnewb (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi, i'm thinking of buying my first 300ZX 2x2 that is a 1991. it has 67K original miles on it and 1 owner. How much would it cost to do some simple restores since the car is 20 years old? any replies and advice would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

A restore can can make or break you. You should study up on Z32 and then examine your purchase. Do you have pics of the Z? We can get a little better assessment of your restore and point you the the right direction.


----------



## 300ZXnewb (Sep 6, 2011)

This is the car I was looking at 1991 Nissan 300ZX, Used Cars For Sale - Carsforsale.com . It's a salvaged title (which doesn't really bother me just want one of these cars) . salvaged from a fender bender last year you can see the pics here (left fender) Salvage NISSAN 300ZX 1991 for sale, vin: JN1RZ26H3MX503057 in CENTRAL SQUARE, NY, 13036, USA, color: WHITE, price: 500.00 I looked up the car fax report and it has only been 1 owner so I am guessing he garaged in for 19 years with only 67K miles and then that slight fender bender which they salvaged the car.. for $5,500 and 67K original miles i'm willing to put $3K-$4K (will need mechanic to do the labor) to replace parts that are needed. but not sure if that will be enough? it will be my daily driver...


----------

